# Just saw this for sale....



## everyreggie (Mar 15, 2011)

i thought that since I couldn't get this, i would post it for someone here to bid on!!!

GovDeals.com - 1976 Steyer-Puch Pinzgraver Personnel Carrier ATV


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice Pinzgauer !! (they spelled it wrong)

If this one was a diesel or a Unimog Diesel (by Mercedes), I would buy it in a heartbeat!

I would have bought it for 5k... that's a bit steep for a gasser.

Where the heck did they get this?

Do they sell these often?

Thanks...


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a cool ride! Have you checked out 100dollarman.com ? Got some cool bobbed deuce-n-halfs.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Do the dueces come with the original engine? You could run them on anything from JP-2, to mogas to vodka to kitchen oil. Beastly. AND they'll start in second (long story)


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> Do the dueces come with the original engine? You could run them on anything from JP-2, to mogas to vodka to kitchen oil. Beastly. AND they'll start in second (long story)


I believe they do.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Really great Stuff!


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.swissarmyvehicles.com/index.php

http://unimogshop.com/ad-category/unimogs/

http://www.unimog.net/exchange/


----------

